# Henry Cecil



## Lanky Loll (11 June 2013)

Just saw on the Guardian site that Henry Cecil has passed away.
Not totally unexpected given how ill he has been but sad news all the same and how wonderful that he had Frankel last year.


----------



## KautoStar1 (11 June 2013)

A life lived to the full.
I bet he had a ball.

RIP Sir Henry


----------



## Gracie21 (11 June 2013)

RIP


----------



## amage (11 June 2013)

Such very sad news. A genius and a gentleman. RIP Sir Henry Cecil


----------



## foraday (11 June 2013)

Newmarket is a quiet and empty place today

Just awful news.  We all hoped he would grace Royal Ascot next week, but alas was not to be

RIP Sir Henry


----------



## Clodagh (11 June 2013)

That is so sad. At least he had Frankel for his last years training.
Such a nice man. RIP.


----------



## Elbie (11 June 2013)

When I saw the title I guessed this would be the news

Sad news


----------



## huntley (11 June 2013)

Tragic news. R.I.P. Sir Henry. A legend.


----------



## Fools Motto (11 June 2013)

Sad news indeed.
I only met him once in person, at Tattersalls, and although obviously unwell, and clearly with a rough dry humour, I appreciated it that he thanked me for showing a yearling to him. I'll remember that.

RIP Sir Henry.


----------



## catwithclaws (11 June 2013)

Devastated to hear this news. RIP to probably the best trainer, and one of the nicest men there ever was


----------



## Dobiegirl (11 June 2013)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=1069556&category=0


R.I.P. Sir Henry, a real legend and every inch a gentleman.


----------



## Daffodil (11 June 2013)

Dreadful, dreadful news.   Hard to take in really.

RIP Sir Henry, and condolences to everyone at Warren Place.


----------



## AMH (11 June 2013)

Racing will never be quite the same again. 

Thank heavens he managed to see out Frankel's career - the greatest racehorse, trained by the greatest trainer.

RIP Sir Henry, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## silu (11 June 2013)

I shed a tear, not unexpected but still so very sad for all those close to him. Doubt we'll see the likes of him again mores the pity.


----------



## hayinamanger (11 June 2013)

Very sad news for horse racing.

RIP Sir Henry.


----------



## Daffodil (11 June 2013)

Lovely words from Tom Queally

http://www.sportinglife.com/racing/news/article/465/8770822/queally-everything-he-did-was-class


----------



## merrymeasure (11 June 2013)

Truly saddened to hear this sad news. A true gentleman, and a training genius. Racing is a poorer place today for the loss of this amazing man. So many wonderful memories of the horses he trained, not least Frankel. One of my favourites was Kings Theatre. RIP Sir Henry, you will be sorely missed.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 June 2013)

One of the few people in the public eye today,  who had an unaffected and natural charm,  courtesy and charisma.  He was modest in both victory and defeat.  He was respected and revered by his staff,  his friends and his clients.  Sir Henry Cecil was a remarkable man.

Rest in peace sir,  this world is a poorer place for your passing.

a.


----------



## jasmine (11 June 2013)

So very sad, RIP Sir Henry :-( 
Possibly the greatest trainer in the world.


----------



## Suelin (11 June 2013)

Very sad news indeed.  Racing has lost one of it's best.  RIP Sir Henry.


----------



## Skyebald (11 June 2013)

Just heard the news, very sad R.I.P


----------



## Dab (11 June 2013)

Sad day, RIP Sir Henry


----------



## Freddie19 (11 June 2013)

So sad, but agree with another poster, was it not wonderful that he had Frankel to "brighten" the evening of his life.  Such a gentleman, although I never met him, I always thought how mannerly he was to every interviewer, on whatever channel.  My condolences to his family, friends and all his staff.


----------



## millhouse (11 June 2013)

Only just learnt of Henry's sad passing.  Devastated.

God bless you Sir Henry - you were one of the best.


----------



## Faithkat (11 June 2013)

A lovely, lovely man.  I met him when visiting Warren Place (to hug Bosra Sham and Dushyantor!)  He was totally charming.  RIP, Henry, God bless.


----------



## Nosey (11 June 2013)

Absolute gentleman &  ambassador for the sport & what an unbelieveable last innings he had with Frankel..sure that spurred him on that bit longer. Condolences to all connections..RIP Henry.


----------



## Twinkley Lights (11 June 2013)

Lanky Loll said:



			Just saw on the Guardian site that Henry Cecil has passed away.
Not totally unexpected given how ill he has been but sad news all the same and how wonderful that he had Frankel last year.
		
Click to expand...

This ^^ RIP to such a nice chap ,and what a way to go out.... follow that other trainers if you can.


----------



## MurphysMinder (11 June 2013)

Only knew what I saw on tv and read about him but he seemed such a gentleman.  He will be sadly missed, RIP Sir Henry.


----------



## olop (11 June 2013)

RIP Sir Henry an absolute legend  Newmarket will definately not be the same place now


----------



## scotlass (11 June 2013)

Such sad news, but a blessing as he looked so, so unwell when he gave a short interview after Frankel's 14th win.   

Hopefully, Frankel's half sister, Joyeuse, will take her place in next week's Albany Stakes at Royal Ascot as a tribute to Sir Henry.


----------



## skydy (11 June 2013)

Condolences from the U.S. 

He was well respected here. I'm so happy that he had Frankel. A good, happy, end time of life.


----------



## Brummyrat (11 June 2013)

Despite this not coming as a huge shock I was utterly devastated when I heard the news earlier, I also met him briefly years ago on a visit to Warren Place, he was totally charming.  Racing will never see the like again...RIP Sir Henry, at peace at last, hopefully will be watching Royal Ascot from a better place.


----------



## lindsayH (11 June 2013)

An amazing man. RIP Sir Henry and thank you for Frankel.


----------



## Doris68 (11 June 2013)

Sad news- a true gentleman and racing has lost a brilliant trainer.  RIP Sir Henry.


----------



## claracanter (12 June 2013)

We all knew how ill he was but it still hard to believe he is no longer with us. What an elegant and thoughtful man and astonishingly talented trainer. He will be much missed by all in, around and who follow racing.

Royal Ascot without Sir Henry will never be the same.  There won't be a dry eye in the place if Tom Queally can get one over the line first next week. A fitting tribute.

Thoughts are with his family, friends, and all who live and work at the yard

Wonderful and moving tribute here from At The Races
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPfL2o9T7ao&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Alec Swan (12 June 2013)

A friend of mine used to work at Warren Place,  in 2003 she won the prize for the best turned out in the Queen's Vase at Ascot.  She was very fond of Henry,  and yesterday was her birthday.  Yesterday was not a day for celebration,  and understandably,  she'll be feeling very low at the moment.

Such loss.


----------



## Louise12 (12 June 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/10112896/Sir-Henry-Cecil.html

Lovely piece. 'Farewell, King Henry' on RUK is worth watching too, but keep a hanky at the ready. What a man.


----------



## Rollin (12 June 2013)

We will all walk this path eventually but how wonderful that he leaves, so many of us, with beautiful memories of a charming, talented and modest man.  Frankel was no doubt his crowing glory.


----------



## KautoStar1 (12 June 2013)

I remember, at 16 years old and probably about 6st wet through, going for an interview at Warren Place and the great man telling me that I was too young and too small and it was a tough life for anyone let alone a slip of a girl, to be managing sensitive and powerful TB's.  But his words weren't sexist or patronising, simply that he thought I needed more time to grow and strengthen up.  Time he said, was on my side.  Come back in 2 years and then we'll see what you are made of.
I never did go back, as I went to college and then went to work on various competition & NH yards, but I always remembered his kind and encouraging words and the time that he took to show me and my mum round the yard, explaining the life of a racing stable.

And so, because of that, it was always Henry's horses that I followed on the flat, even though my heart was always with the NH game.

Looking at the list of just some of the horses he'd trained, I'd forgotton he'd trained the likes of Old Vic.  Frankel aside, Reference Point, Oh So Sharp and Bosra Sham were just some of the highlights for me.

The man had the most amazing career and I would say a life well lived.

RIP Sir Henry


----------



## Dobiegirl (12 June 2013)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/live.sd?event_id=1069825&category=0



A.Ds. tribute to Sir Henry, no one could have put it better.


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 June 2013)

That is a wonderful tribute, AD has such a way with words.


----------



## millhouse (12 June 2013)

A beautiful tribute for a beautiful man.  Well done Alistair.


----------



## Alec Swan (15 June 2013)

I've just watched the CH4 tribute.  I wonder why it is that I feel such a sense of sorrow,  and for someone who in truth I never met.  Clair Balding's generosity only served to deepen a sense of loss which I don't entirely understand! 

Alec.


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 June 2013)

I don't think you are supposed to understand Alec or even try to make sense of it.  But I suspect you feel pretty similar to the rest of us.   He touched many people not just with his skill as a trainer, but with his dry wit and impish sense of humour, tinged with his vunerability.  His horses always tried and every horse meant something to him.  He cared.
And we loved him for all those things.

Royal Ascot will be a strange place this week without him.


----------



## Alec Swan (18 June 2013)

Quite so.

Ascot,  Chanel 4.  It's now on.

Alec.


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Quite so.

Ascot,  Chanel 4.  It's now on.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and there is a great big hole . . . a Cecil-shaped hole.

P


----------



## KautoStar1 (18 June 2013)

Yes, a huge hole,  but a wonderful appreciation of the great man from the Ascot crowd.  I'm sure he'd be chuffed with the love & affection shown to him today.
Nice to see a minute's silenced observed properly and with dignity.  (football crowds take note !!)


----------



## PolarSkye (18 June 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Yes, a huge hole,  but a wonderful appreciation of the great man from the Ascot crowd.  I'm sure he'd be chuffed with the love & affection shown to him today.
Nice to see a minute's silenced observed properly and with dignity.  (football crowds take note !!)
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.

P


----------



## wildoat (21 June 2013)

KautoStar1 said:



			Yes, a huge hole,  but a wonderful appreciation of the great man from the Ascot crowd.  I'm sure he'd be chuffed with the love & affection shown to him today.
Nice to see a minute's silenced observed properly and with dignity.  (football crowds take note !!)
		
Click to expand...

The crowd acted with class and dignity, very appropriate as the man himself seemed to have these qualities in abundance.


----------



## dressedkez (22 June 2013)

He was pretty amazing, all that epitomised racing (and not just the monied side of flat racing as opposed to NH) for people like me, that love the Winter Sport - he did enliven the Summer aspect as well - I am sure his legacy wil live on, not least because there are still UK (Eire) people who love and want to invest in all round offer regardless - whilst Frankel, was terrific for HC - thank goodness for Magnier at al who still send out Northern Hemisphere winners of prolific group and black  type races!


----------

